# Stage 7 ATOC Ontario-Baldy



## pyrenees1 (Jul 23, 2010)

Anyone know what time they will close Mt. Baldy Road to the public? Can we drive up to the village or do we have to ride? TIA.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

The Stage 7 *Spectator* *Guide* is posted on the ATOC website & it will answer your questions

http://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/Route/stages/stage7-2012.html

<O</O


----------



## rcfb73 (Nov 13, 2005)

anyone know about any other stage/road closures?? mainly stage 6. planning on going up and watching it, trying to decide to go up friday morning or stay in a cabin thurs night...


----------



## rcfb73 (Nov 13, 2005)

nvm found it...some of the other stage spectator guides are hidden in different links.


----------



## pyrenees1 (Jul 23, 2010)

tom_h said:


> The Stage 7 *Spectator* *Guide* is posted on the ATOC website & it will answer your questions
> 
> http://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/Route/stages/stage7-2012.html
> 
> <O</O




Thanks Tom, that helped out a lot.:thumbsup:


----------



## cambo357 (May 10, 2012)

thanks for that link, Tom. I was searching for info about closures and hadnt seen that.
I drove a good portion of the route the other day, and stopped at the ranger station. they said that by friday night the baldy village area and up is pretty much packed, bumper to bumper. they definitely will be enforcing the adventure pass/ticketing. even this past weekend they were handing out a ton of paper. I asked about needing an adventure pass along glendora ridge road, as I had not seen any signs regarding it. they said they werent sure, hadnt really ticketed there before, but might on race day (extra revenue). Manaker Flats campground has 22 sites, and is first come first served. I also asked about camping overnight along GRR and was told it would be no problem, just no open fires. 

I will be heading up there friday mid morning. not sure if I will go to the village area and maybe try for a site at Manaker, or stake out a spot along GRR. since I am planning on shooting it, GRR will be nice as they will pass by twice, and I found a few prime locations along there.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

pyrenees1 said:


> Anyone know what time they will close Mt. Baldy Road to the public? Can we drive up to the village or do we have to ride? TIA.


last year we drove up to the village with bikes, parked and watched the race go by on their way towards GMR, then we rode up the switchbacks to the ski lifts and waited at the finish line. I think this year we'll do the same.


----------



## tbsurf (Apr 15, 2010)

They don’t have a detailed map with the visitor’s guide. Is the festival site, which I heard has large TV screens to watch the race, located at the ski lift site? I’d like to drive part way up the mountain and park. Does that require going up the steepest parts of the climb? Not sure if I can handle that. Any suggestions where to park, etc. Should I just take my motorcycle, instead, for ease of access and parking? Thanks, Terry


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

tbsurf,
Last year, there were large 10-15 foot TVs at the finish (ski lifts) showing race in progress. Also, various food & vendor tents.
I'd expect the same this year.

The Spectator Guide indicates very limited parking on the ~4 miles of switchbacks, and that those parking spots will almost certainly be taken by Friday night.

Motorcycle will have an easier time of it, but they may apply same road closures as with cars. Bikes and walkers seem unrestricted, except when the peloton caravan is sweeping spectators out of its path.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

tbsurf said:


> Any suggestions where to park, etc. Should I just take my motorcycle, instead, for ease of access and parking? Thanks, Terry


we parked on Glendora Ridge Road, just up the hill left off Mt Baldy Road. We left the car there as we watched the race, and rode bikes up to the ski lifts after the race had gone by towards GMR. Rode back down to the car after the race was over.

you can find parking along the side of the roads if there early enough. I think the cutoff is 11:30am then roads will begin to close.


----------



## guru59 (Apr 18, 2012)

.....


----------



## RideN (Apr 5, 2012)

Stage 6 goes right by my office in Palmdale. Sounds like a mandatory break time!!!


----------



## allenpg (Sep 13, 2006)

Does anyone know if there is a local radio station providing race coverage? I figured cell phone service won't be that great. Thanks!

-Pete


----------



## cambo357 (May 10, 2012)

it would be great if there were. 

Verizon and t mobile were both spotty in the village area, nonexistent along parts of the road up to it and along GRR. the signal I did get was not data friendly at all.

I am heading out within an hour, will likely be at Manaker Flats. If you see me on a new Scattante CX bike and carrying a camera, feel free to say hi.


----------



## thenomad (Dec 14, 2009)

I'll be heading up tomorrow and parking near the KOM at GRR and Baldy. I plan to get nice and comfy with chairs, umbrellas and will ride my sone around on the trail a bike. 
Think a small tabletop grill will get me in trouble to fire up some Carne Asada? 
Have to remember to bring cups for my "beverages".


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

[Think a small tabletop grill will get me in trouble to fire up some Carne Asada? 
Have to remember to bring cups for my "beverages".[/QUOTE]

I know where you're coming from, but you'll probably start a brush fire, forcing the race to become a flat stage.


----------



## thenomad (Dec 14, 2009)

meh, 
better for the sprinters


----------



## thenomad (Dec 14, 2009)

Awesome time grilling and relaxing watching the tour go by. Got some great photos and had an awesome time riding with my son on the trail-a-bike. 
Hoe everyone had fun!


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Some pics from the weekend


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Hollywood said:


> Some pics from the weekend


Hmm, saw myself in couple of your photos, at the 1st KOM on GRR !


----------

